# Fish oil



## caboodles (Jan 7, 2011)

I give Hudson and Winston the cod liver oil caps twice a week with their food. I know it's supposed to be very beneficial for this skin, hair and eyes. My vets told me that they don't need any supplements because they're probably getting enough nutrients from their food already, but I figured that they're puppies.. and could benefit from the Vitamin A & D now in order to make them strong for the future.

I would say 1/2 a tsp should be sufficient for your little guys! I like the caps because I find the pure liquid to be rather stinky.. This way, they usually just chew on the cap thing and swallow it, no mess and no stink. I get them from Costco (Kirkland brand) so they MAY come in just a pure liquid form as well, I'm not too sure! Either way, for some reason.. they love their cod liver oil!


----------



## JE-UK (Mar 10, 2010)

I keep a bottle of fish oil capsules around for me and the S.O., and chuck one in the dog's bowl a couple of times a week, on the theory that it can't hurt :smile:. There is a growing body of research that shows fish oil has lots of benefits, for many species.

We also try to eat sardines or mackerel once or twice a week. And the dog gets some of that too!


----------



## LPacker79 (May 19, 2011)

I tried the capsules with Maggie, it didn't work so well for her. She was interested, but twice she ended up getting the capsule stuck in her ear hair. As amusing as it was to watch her attempt to eat it off of her ear, I decided to find another method. Simply poking a hole in it and squeezing it into her food didn't work so well either; that stuff can squirt pretty far!

With my old dog I just used salmon oil that came in a pump. I never really measured it, just gave it a quick squirt. Obviously I'd use less for Maggie's 11lbs than I did for his 50lbs.


----------



## Purley (May 21, 2010)

OK thanks. I will get some human ones and give one each to the dogs. Hopefully they will eat them. Lucy and Tyson eat anything. Sam, I am not so sure about. I might have to use the squirt one for him.


----------

